# Hua Sai Cat Sanctuary



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all, Since moving to Thailand we have found that animals not wanted by their owners just get dumped. Being cat lovers we accidentally started to rescue abandoned cats and kittens and have rescued 31 to date. We have now started building a Sanctuary for our rescued cats on some land we have behind mother in laws house. We have also started a web site for the sanctuary so if you're interested please visit Hua Sai Cat Sanctuary. www . huasaicats . com

kindest regards and best wishes 

Steve & On


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

richosr said:


> Hi all, Since moving to Thailand we have found that animals not wanted by their owners just get dumped. Being cat lovers we accidentally started to rescue abandoned cats and kittens and have rescued 31 to date. We have now started building a Sanctuary for our rescued cats on some land we have behind mother in laws house. We have also started a web site for the sanctuary so if you're interested please visit Hua Sai Cat Sanctuary. www . huasaicats . com
> 
> kindest regards and best wishes
> 
> Steve & On


Here is the link

Hua Sai Cat Sanctuary


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

richosr said:


> Hi all, Since moving to Thailand we have found that animals not wanted by their owners just get dumped. Being cat lovers we accidentally started to rescue abandoned cats and kittens and have rescued 31 to date. We have now started building a Sanctuary for our rescued cats on some land we have behind mother in laws house. We have also started a web site for the sanctuary so if you're interested please visit Hua Sai Cat Sanctuary. www . huasaicats . com
> 
> kindest regards and best wishes
> 
> Steve & On


richosr,

So now you and your wife are running a Thai Cat House?  

That's a good start but doesn't stop the problem. Turning cats lose into the "wild" creates feral cats which breed indiscriminately and usually die young. They also predate on the birds and other small animals since they are at the top of the "food chain" and excellent hunters. 

We've the same problem in the US and the damage to the environment is substantial - all because lazy owners no longer want the burden of a pet. So they turn them loose since they don't want to put them down or find a home for the animal. There should be a law that ALL cats and dogs be neutered or spayed unless purchased from a licensed and regulated breeder and make the breeders conform as well and charge a hefty fee for the breeder's license. 

Good luck with your efforts but I have a hunch there are many more cats than you can feed and care for. That said, you could spay or neuter them and find an adoptive home - but charge them. People value something they paid for much more than something for free! Might be a way to cure the problem and recover some of your "investment" as well. 

Serendipity2


----------



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

*Thanks for your reply*

Hi and thanks for your reply, In answer to your suggestion we are already having them all neutered or spayed as they get old enough. Just to update you on progress, Mickey, Garfield, Jimmy, Lill and Lucy have been done already. Rose, Lilly,Sherry,Honey,Pinkie and a couple of others are on three monthy injections and will be permanently done in the near future.

Once again thanks for your interest

kindest regards

Steve



Serendipity2 said:


> richosr,
> 
> So now you and your wife are running a Thai Cat House?
> 
> ...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

richosr said:


> Hi and thanks for your reply, In answer to your suggestion we are already having them all neutered or spayed as they get old enough. Just to update you on progress, Mickey, Garfield, Jimmy, Lill and Lucy have been done already. Rose, Lilly,Sherry,Honey,Pinkie and a couple of others are on three monthy injections and will be permanently done in the near future.
> 
> Once again thanks for your interest
> 
> ...



Steve,

Sounds like you're getting mighty attached to your adoptees! Might be harder to place them in new homes if you begin naming them. And you'll run out of money long before Thailand's capacity to supply you with fresh adoptive cats will. Why not adopt some out but charge for them else they will not appreciate their new pet and the responsibilities that come with it. 

Serendipity2


----------



## lynfoo (May 22, 2011)

HI Steve and On, I have sent you a message. So glad to have found you.


----------

